# Fellow "The Mentalist" buffs out there...."Who's Red John?"< possible spoilers>



## ZackF (Jul 19, 2013)

Okay...the creepy crime scene investigator for my money. I thought so several seasons ago. What say you?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the crime investigator is too young probably, considering that he would have had to have worked at the farm (and committed his first murders) 25 years earlier.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am so confused.


----------



## Edward (Jul 19, 2013)

I've seen some episodes of the show, so at least I understand the question. 

My prime suspect would be the Mentalist himself. When a spouse is killed in those circumstances, the first person the cops should look at is the spouse. He has the tricks to divert suspicion. He knows how the criminal mind, and more importantly, the police mind, works. And it's a loose rip off of the Fugitive (the series) which was based on a true event. And having had the privilege one time of hearing from the pathologist in that case, I'm convinced that Sam Sheppard was guilty. So bushy haired man - one armed man - 'red john'.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 19, 2013)

partridge has my money! Or brett stiles of visualize....out of those seven as he no doubt has many similarities like bunches of follwers willing to die for him and the whole barn thing with those visualize members there. But that doesn't explain why he'd have Lorelei released as his return favor for jane...
Whoever says Tyger, Tyger


----------



## ZackF (Jul 19, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> I think the crime investigator is too young probably, considering that he would have had to have worked at the farm (and committed his first murders) 25 years earlier.



I thought about that too. However, he could have got his start real young and liked it....


----------



## ZackF (Jul 19, 2013)

> Kimbo. He rarely cracks a smile, and his only outlet are the red smiley faces.



To put it delicately I think "the Cho" was with his girlfriend of ill repute when one of Red John's murders took place. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 19, 2013)

Edward said:


> I've seen some episodes of the show, so at least I understand the question.
> 
> My prime suspect would be the Mentalist himself. When a spouse is killed in those circumstances, the first person the cops should look at is the spouse. He has the tricks to divert suspicion. He knows how the criminal mind, and more importantly, the police mind, works. And it's a loose rip off of the Fugitive (the series) which was based on a true event. And having had the privilege one time of hearing from the pathologist in that case, I'm convinced that Sam Sheppard was guilty. So bushy haired man - one armed man - 'red john'.



I know I am sounding like a dork answering these points but if RJ is Jane, then who cut him loose at the end of season 2 and also complained that the murderous film students were poorly imitating RJs work?


----------



## ZackF (Jul 19, 2013)

arap said:


> partridge has my money! Or brett stiles of visualize....out of those seven as he no doubt has many similarities like bunches of follwers willing to die for him and the whole barn thing with those visualize members there. But that doesn't explain why he'd have Lorelei released as his return favor for jane...
> Whoever says Tyger, Tyger



Stiles is the Jack-the-Ripper-Was-the-Prince-of-Wales alternative for RJ but I don't buy it. Some of RJs killings were quick and in direct response to the victims behavior. Stiles way too high profile and immobile to sneak out kill people quickly in RJ syle. Stiles could be "over" RJ but the whole Lorelei thing as you say doesn't make sense then.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2013)

KS_Presby said:


> I know I am sounding like a dork answering these points but if RJ is Jane, then who cut him loose at the end of season 2 and also complained that the murderous film students were poorly imitating RJs work?



There are two answers to that. One, you appear to have had the (dis)advantage of having seen more episodes than I have. Thus, you are burdened with more facts to have to sift through. 

Second - misdirection from a very clever killer. 

By the way - remind me in November, and I'll let you in on who was responsible for the Kennedy (JFK, not RFK) shooting.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 20, 2013)

Edward said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am sounding like a dork answering these points but if RJ is Jane, then who cut him loose at the end of season 2 and also complained that the murderous film students were poorly imitating RJs work?
> ...



I' hold you to that.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 20, 2013)

The creators of the affirmed that Jane is not RJ. I've heard it suggested that it could be his father in an odd twist, but that seems unlikely. But the connection with the Irish guy does seem strange. But the creator also seemed to affirm that the list of 7 suspects was real, so it is likely (at least) one of them.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know why they'd be misleading us as they basically carve out the way to think about red John. Why then narrow the search to seven if it wasn't other than those seven? Even Red John said it was luck, implying he's one of them.

What think you of Gale Bertrum?


----------



## ZackF (Jul 20, 2013)

arap said:


> I don't know why they'd be misleading us as they basically carve out the way to think about red John. Why then narrow the search to seven if it wasn't other than those seven? Even Red John said it was luck, implying he's one of them.
> 
> What think you of Gale Bertrum?




Bertrum would be the most boring choice. The character that actor played on Prison Break was more menacing.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 20, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> The creators of the affirmed that Jane is not RJ. I've heard it suggested that it could be his father in an odd twist, but that seems unlikely. But the connection with the Irish guy does seem strange. But the creator also seemed to affirm that the list of 7 suspects was real, so it is likely (at least) one of them.



I thought Jane's parents were dead. Hmm... There is also the guy who played Col. Tigh on BSG. I just don't see RJ as a carny though.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 20, 2013)

KS_Presby said:


> Covenant Joel said:
> 
> 
> > The creators of the affirmed that Jane is not RJ. I've heard it suggested that it could be his father in an odd twist, but that seems unlikely. But the connection with the Irish guy does seem strange. But the creator also seemed to affirm that the list of 7 suspects was real, so it is likely (at least) one of them.
> ...



Oops. Just remembered. He is not one of the seven.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 20, 2013)

I do think it probably really is (at least) one of the seven. Personally, given the devotion that his followers show, I think it has to be connected to Visualize somehow, whether through Stiles or through Hafner or both.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 20, 2013)

=-


Covenant Joel said:


> I do think it probably really is (at least) one of the seven. Personally, given the devotion that his followers show, I think it has to be connected to Visualize somehow, whether through Stiles or through Hafner or both.



That would be a trip if all seven were involved somehow including one of course being RJ.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2013)

Who are the seven?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 20, 2013)

fredtgreco said:


> Who are the seven?



Bret Stiles (Malcolm McDowell): The leader of Visualize Self-Realization Center
Gale Betram (Michael Gaston): The director of the CBI
Raymond Haffner (Reed Diamond): A CBI agent, Jane’s former boss
Reede Smith (Drew Powell): An FBI agent
Bob Kirkland (Kevin Corrigan): A homeland security agent
Sheriff Thomas McAllister (Xander Berkeley): A sheriff who helped Jane and the CBI solve a murder way back in the second episode of the series.
Brett Partridge (Jack Plotnick): A forensic analysis for the CBI


----------



## ZackF (Jul 20, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the seven?
> ...



Kirkland is a henchman in my opinion.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 20, 2013)

KS_Presby said:


> Kirkland is a henchman in my opinion.


Kirkland gets my vote. I just wonder what the series will do once RJ is outed and caught or killed. The Red John story arc has dragged on way too long in my opinion and I am anxious to see this draw to a close.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 23, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > Kirkland is a henchman in my opinion.
> ...



I think the RJ arc is linked to the show arc. I think they have one more good season left in the the show. I hope they don't try to do what they did with the X-Files and drag it on and on with replacement actors/characters.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 23, 2013)

I like the story arc and I am glad this time around he is only inches away now as oppose to miles; like compare the last season's episode with the season 1 finale where they meet rosiland...but, they could drag it on somehow. Maybe he kills Red John for real and yet, he is still haunted by RJ or new copycat RJ's emerge to keep it going.


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2013)

KS_Presby said:


> I think they have one more good season left in the the show.



Ratings seem to be on a downward trend.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 23, 2013)

Edward said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > I think they have one more good season left in the the show.
> ...




Which can actually be good as long enough episodes can be shot to wrap it up.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 23, 2013)

arap said:


> I like the story arc and I am glad this time around he is only inches away now as oppose to miles; like compare the last season's episode with the season 1 finale where they meet rosiland...but, they could drag it on somehow. Maybe he kills Red John for real and yet, he is still haunted by RJ or new copycat RJ's emerge to keep it going.



I doubt they will keep it going. It's a Holmes/Moriarty gig. Can't have one without the other.


----------

